# no interest in sex



## Ohso lonely (Apr 5, 2015)

My husband of 35 years has stop having sex with me, for the last eight years.
When I ask him why, he gives me very lame excuses, and I tell him they are B.S. can anyone out there tell me what's going on??? He says he's not having an affair and I believe him, he's just not the type. Please help!:scratchhead:


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Does he have medical issues? High blood pressure, diabetes, depression, low testosterone? Prior to the last 8 years, how was your sex life? Satisfying and regular? Or was it unfulfilling and/or sporadic?

We need more info, I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Ohso lonely said:


> My husband of 35 years has stop having sex with me, for the last eight years.
> When I ask him why, he gives me very lame excuses, and I tell him they are B.S. can anyone out there tell me what's going on??? He says he's not having an affair and I believe him, he's just not the type. Please help!:scratchhead:


He sounds likes he is in his 50s plus plus? he may be having ED problems and too shy to discuss it with you. This is a very sensitive thing for men, so arm your self with knowledge on this area before approaching him, be gentle and loving.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

What are some examples of lame excuses?

Are you saying you haven't had sex in 8 years, and you are still initiating?


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

There may be medical reasons why he has gone off sex....but there may be other reasons too.

We need to know - honestly - what their sex life was like before. Was it satisfying? Were they BOTH happy with their sex life?

I have gone off sex completely...why? Because my wifes constant rejections, lack of interest, calling me a pervert for wanting a BJ etc over the years (like 10) has taken its toll.

So my LD - no, my No Drive, is as a direct result of how she has treated me in the past.

We need more info from the OP. Something has or is causing his ND/LD


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

He's gay.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm not gay.

Doesn't worry me one jot if you are....


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Ohso lonely said:


> My husband of 35 years has stop having sex with me, for the last eight years.
> When I ask him why, he gives me very lame excuses, and I tell him they are B.S. can anyone out there tell me what's going on??? He says he's not having an affair and I believe him, he's just not the type. Please help!:scratchhead:



Men are visual creatures. A large part of our sexuality is based on a woman's appearance.

usually the loss of several hundred pounds, or false teeth, can reinvigorate a man's sexual interest in you.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

askari said:


> There may be medical reasons why he has gone off sex....but there may be other reasons too.
> 
> We need to know - honestly - what their sex life was like before. Was it satisfying? Were they BOTH happy with their sex life?
> 
> ...


Exactly the same for me. Wife has absolutely zero drive and says that sex requires too much effort. Due to this, my drive has gone noticeably down - over four year almost totally sexless will do this.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Ohso lonely said:


> My husband of 35 years has stop having sex with me, for the last eight years.
> When I ask him why, he gives me very lame excuses, and I tell him they are B.S. can anyone out there tell me what's going on??? He says he's not having an affair and I believe him, he's just not the type. Please help!:scratchhead:



Could be you are LD, he is HD and over that time period of not being in the mood has taken its toll? He's given up?

He might be secretly addicted to porn?

He might be seeing a co worker?

A discrete affair?

He could also have low testosterone levels in his older age. It does happen and regular testosterone shots would solve that quickly.

If you are the HD one and he was always an average to lower sex drive guy, could be he's getting older.

Has he let himself go and doesn't feel sexy, so he doesn't want sex with you anymore?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ohso lonely said:


> My husband of 35 years has stop having sex with me, for the last eight years.
> When I ask him why, he gives me very lame excuses, and I tell him they are B.S. can anyone out there tell me what's going on??? He says he's not having an affair and I believe him, he's just not the type. Please help!:scratchhead:


Ohso lonely,

Are you still reading here? I'm wondering how you are doing.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

askari said:


> There may be medical reasons why he has gone off sex....but there may be other reasons too.
> 
> We need to know - honestly - what their sex life was like before. Was it satisfying? Were they BOTH happy with their sex life?
> 
> ...


Are you actually no longer interested in sex or are you just not interested in sex with her?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Ohso lonely said:


> My husband of 35 years has stop having sex with me, for the last eight years.
> When I ask him why, he gives me very lame excuses, and I tell him they are B.S. can anyone out there tell me what's going on??? He says he's not having an affair and I believe him, he's just not the type. Please help!:scratchhead:


Does he just deny sex or is he withholding all other forms of intimacy? Is he still up for hugging, kissing, hand holding?


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> Are you actually no longer interested in sex or are you just not interested in sex with her?


Lost ALL sexual interest in her...completely.

As for sex in general...I don't know. Have to wait and see what happens when Jennifer Aniston comes on to me!


----------

